# Tetras & Mystery snails



## kikilebl (Mar 31, 2019)

I am having a hard time keeping my Mystery snails alive in my Glofish tank. The pet store told me they go well together but I am not so sure. I can't for the life of my figure this one out. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Ok how long has the tank been cycled, and up and running? If the tank has not been cycled, and matured (at least a month after the cycle finishes) your mystery snails may be starving. Does the tank have any algae in it? The Algae is their main food source. You can also place soft blanched veggies in the tank for a food source. Are there any live plants in the tank? This would be another source of food for them when the leaves drop to the bottom of the tank they will eat them as they decay. 

So the pet store employee you talked to was right the tetra will not bother the snails. But the water conditions would. If the tank is not cycled and your water parameters are not (ammonia, 0 PPM, Nitrite 0 PPM and Nitrate between 0 and 10 PPM. The tank was not cycled and adding Snails to a tank that is not cycled with Tetra would cause a very high Bio load. (which means you have a very high ammonia reading of toxic ammonia.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

If you would fill out this form so it gives those who are trying to help a little background to start and respond. 

Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

Food:
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? 
What percentage of water did you change?
What is the source of your water?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner?

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water *before* the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta? 
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?


----------

